# New implant result. guy with cheek and jaw implant from Dr.E



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.


----------



## redhandsbluehands (Nov 4, 2020)

*F A G G O T *


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

what the fuck is up with this gay ass picture of his head draped with negro films


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

This is what he looked like 6yrs ago


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 4, 2020)

Gay failo will NEVER LOOK GOOD


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> This is what he looked like 6yrs ago



He looked better before lmao.


----------



## Saoirsecel (Nov 4, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> He looked better before lmao.


How the fuck? He would look pretty good (much better than before) if he removed that retarded make up


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 4, 2020)

Saoirsecel said:


> How the fuck? He would look pretty good (much better than before) if he removed that retarded make up


Now he looks weird as fuck lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 4, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> He looked better before lmao.


yeah, narrow face, jaw, small chin, bug eyed collagenless cuck, sure


----------



## johncruz12345 (Nov 4, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> yeah, narrow face, jaw, small chin, bug eyed collagenless cuck, sure


He looks so weird now. It can't just be me, who sees it.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> yeah, narrow face, jaw, small chin, bug eyed collagenless cuck, sure


Lets only speak about the things that he got from dr.e. You guys are biased because he has lip fillers, uee, uses make up and is gay. 
I think his jaw/chin looks almost perfect. I have a chad friend with huge laycount, that has the identical square jaw and chin.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 4, 2020)

Uncanny af


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Uncanny af


I agree to the rest of his face. But not on jaw/chin/cheeks.


----------



## Pumanator (Nov 4, 2020)

He looks better now. The lips is a failo. Way overdone. Perhaps even his small lips were better. He just need to fix his under eye support and he is gucci. One of the better ascension by surgery I saw.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 4, 2020)

looks like me if i ever decided to gaymaxx ngl

fuck this faggot getting lip fillers


----------



## bimaximum (Nov 4, 2020)

Very nice. Is projection mentioned somewhere ?


----------



## here (Nov 4, 2020)

he hasnt even been to eppley yet wdym


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Nov 4, 2020)

The shape of the actual implant isn't bad, and it emphasises the angle of the jaw, which is good. And I do like the squareness of the chin. 

BUT, the zygomatic implants are horrible - the size of the malar shell implant is far too big for the frame of his face. He should have opted for a smaller malar implant to help balance out his face. It would've looked much better. 

Oversized malar implants, combined with an ultra-thinned rhinoplasty, over-filled lips, an overly-lifted lateral lip corners, contributes to an overly-augmented look - which I despise..... But I think he's one of those people that enjoys, and aspires to have, an overly-augmented aesthetic. (Gross). 

It's quite difficult for my brain to focus solely on the results of the jawline implant, because there's just so much 'going on' with the rest of his face.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

here said:


> he hasnt even been to eppley yet wdym


Hmm i think he already got implants from eppley that he now wants to get removed.
He posted this 83 weeks ago:


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 4, 2020)

it looks incredible. only bad thing on his face is his gay lips weird eyes. lower third is near perfect.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.





@RealSurgerymax what causes this fake look ?


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 4, 2020)

reptiles said:


> @RealSurgerymax what causes this fake look ?


lips, shaved eyebrows, bad nose job. the rest is just too good for me. i wish i can had this lower third immediately.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 4, 2020)

also, how he got wide mouth ? look at him before. damn !


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 4, 2020)

Something on him looks very weird and effeminate but I can't pinpoint what it is

Also, he has droopy eyelid or UEE


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Nov 4, 2020)

"No homo bro , nice zygos"


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 4, 2020)

I just googled videos of this guy to see him in motion.

Results on the first page:

-trio gay sex et etc

-anal penetration etc

however I found a vid where he got a hairtransplant, jaw looked good in motion, however not sure if he got this implant back then (was 2019), certainly had something done to his jaw back then already considering how he looked like 6 years ago.


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 4, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Something on him looks very weird and effeminate but I can't pinpoint what it is
> 
> Also, he has droopy eyelid or UEE


lips obviously. also zygos are kinda round especially when he's smiling. zygos must be sharp for masculine look i guess.


----------



## piscicide (Nov 4, 2020)

over for eppleycels


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 4, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> lips obviously. also zygos are kinda round especially when he's smiling. zygos must be sharp for masculine look i guess.


Yes lips indeed look absolutely faggish

But if cheeks also contribute to the femininity then this is an eppley fail


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 4, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Yes lips indeed look absolutely faggish
> 
> But if cheeks also contribute to the femininity then this is an eppley fail


he might want to have roundish though.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 4, 2020)

I think you guys need to stop posting gay guys surgeries here.

Like nigga is wearing a lip stick n shit of course he is gonna look feminine.

Also eyes needs orbital decompression


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 4, 2020)

His jaw implant result is very good but it just shows that having the wrong type of cheek implant can make a guy look much worse. If he would fix his UEE, go back to normal lips, and had gotten just a normal zygo implant (or something like Saiyan) he would look much better. This is why I only opted for 5mm on my infraorbital rim implant, the surgeon straight up told me the only people who are satisfied with cheek implants are women and gay men.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> His jaw implant result is very good but it just shows that having the wrong type of cheek implant can make a guy look much worse. If he would fix his UEE, go back to normal lips, and had gotten just a normal zygo implant (or something like Saiyan) he would look much better. This is why I only opted for 5mm on my infraorbital rim implant, the surgeon straight up told me the only people who are satisfied with cheek implants are women and gay men.


The thing is that he was not recessed before the implant, and had a solid base for it. 
Here you can see that his chin was forward grown, and he only lacked jaw and chin mass/width. Was the perfect candidate for implants.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 4, 2020)

saturn97 said:


> Yes lips indeed look absolutely faggish
> 
> But if cheeks also contribute to the femininity then this is an eppley fail




It's not an eppley fail if he wanted it. Eppley doesn't care why you want something he just grants your wish for a large sum of money.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> The thing is that he was not recessed before the implant, and had a solid base for it.
> Here you can see that his chin was forward grown, and he only lacked jaw and chin mass/width. Was the perfect candidate for implants.
> 
> View attachment 783531



Very true... I was honestly thinking the same thing, Eppley got lucky with this result simply because the guy had good underlying bone structure unlike a lot of other people who get implants. He honestly looked ok before and didn't really have any fail-Os which is why the implant looks so good. I'm not even sure why he got the malar implant because he didn't even have undereye circles.


----------



## Juhadi (Nov 4, 2020)

His uncanny look caused by malar implant, make up and lip fillers. Without them his jaw result is really good.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Nov 4, 2020)

Blackpill me guys on lip fillers. Are they always bad? When I morph myself, I look way better with wider mouth and fuller lips. I'm sure it's the case for most guys.
Has this guy just overdone it? Or is narrow mouth/thin lips an unfixable death sentence?


----------



## Raddemon (Nov 4, 2020)

He paid 30k, its over for poorcels


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 4, 2020)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> It's not an eppley fail if he wanted it. Eppley doesn't care why you want something he just grants your wish for a large sum of money.


Then sure no prob I just would never want to end up looking like a fag by acciden


----------



## Pumanator (Nov 4, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Blackpill me guys on lip fillers. Are they always bad? When I morph myself, I look way better with wider mouth and fuller lips. I'm sure it's the case for most guys.
> Has this guy just overdone it? Or is narrow mouth/thin lips an unfixable death sentence?


Thicker lips for a male is a small psl boost. However lips are really tricky. It get fast overdone.
Narrow mouth isnt that big factor in my opinion. It's better to focus on eyes and jaw and spend cash there then on lips. Also preferences are different per culture. See


----------



## zq336 (Nov 4, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> The shape of the actual implant isn't bad, and it emphasises the angle of the jaw, which is good. And I do like the squareness of the chin.
> 
> BUT, the zygomatic implants are horrible - the size of the malar shell implant is far too big for the frame of his face. He should have opted for a smaller malar implant to help balance out his face. It would've looked much better.
> 
> ...



Everyone's looking at this wrong... He posted that he currently has a jawline implant and cheek fillers. He is currently consulting with Eppley to replace the jawline implant (he thinks the chin is too wide currently) and replace the cheek fillers with implants.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MaxillaIsEverything (Nov 4, 2020)

OKAY THE THING TO REMEMBER WITH LIP FILLERS IS YOUR UPPER LIP SHOULD NEVER NEVER NEVER BE BIGGER THAN YOUR LOWER LIP NEVER NEVER NEVER


----------



## BradAniston (Nov 4, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Blackpill me guys on lip fillers. Are they always bad? When I morph myself, I look way better with wider mouth and fuller lips. I'm sure it's the case for most guys.
> Has this guy just overdone it? Or is narrow mouth/thin lips an unfixable death sentence?


It's good in the corner of you mouth to make your mouth look wider, don't go more than 0'5 ml or you'll look like a fag


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Nov 4, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Blackpill me guys on lip fillers. Are they always bad? When I morph myself, I look way better with wider mouth and fuller lips. I'm sure it's the case for most guys.
> Has this guy just overdone it? Or is narrow mouth/thin lips an unfixable death sentence?


They're not always bad. Lip filler, when used conservatively in males, can certainly enhance facial harmony and one's appearance. It takes a skilled injector to be able to treat male lips and preventing them from looking feminised, since male and females have different lip proportions. 

Keep in mind: Although this guy has filled his lips, he has also had a surgical lateral corner lip-lift. You can tell by analysing the corner of his lips - they're permanently up-tilted, which isn't a natural trait and is a key indicator of a lip lift procedure.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Nov 4, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Keep in mind: Although this guy has filled his lips, he has also had a surgical lateral corner lip-lift. You can tell by analysing the corner of his lips - they're permanently up-tilted, which isn't a natural trait and is a key indicator of a lip lift procedure.



Can this lateral liplift also be done conservatively?
Downturned edges are such a looksmin but at the same time, anyone who has attempted correcting them ends up with a joker/botched surgery victim look.


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

very shitty cheekbones implant result they gave him big feminine cheekbones not striking at all
shoulda gotten mse


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Nov 4, 2020)

redhandsbluehands said:


> *F A G G O T *





sensen said:


> what the fuck is up with this gay ass picture of his head draped with negro films


*lmaoo hes actually gay*


----------



## sensen (Nov 4, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> *lmaoo hes actually gay*



completely put me off jaw implant forever


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Nov 4, 2020)

NorwoodStyle said:


> Can this lateral liplift also be done conservatively?
> Downturned edges are such a looksmin but at the same time, anyone who has attempted correcting them ends up with a joker/botched surgery victim look.


Of course it can.

There are many different styles of lip-lifts - medial lip-lift, Bullhorn lip-lift, V to the Y lip-lift, etc. 

It's not a common procedure for surgeons to lift the corners of the mouth so that they become up-tilted in males. On a male, it's ideal to have neutrally-positioned lip corners, not up-titled lip corners, which is quite a feminine trait. 

You can also inject a small amount of filler under the lip corner help it slightly raise upwards. A lot of the time, lips become downturned because there is a loss of volume in the mentolabial area that occurs as we age.


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 4, 2020)

I finally know what a chin incision scar looks like. Amnesia has it too. Damn, it‘s getting too easy to tell if someone had surgery or fillers. Intraoral incision mogs


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Lets only speak about the things that he got from dr.e. You guys are biased because he has lip fillers, uee, uses make up and is gay.
> I think his jaw/chin looks almost perfect. I have a chad friend with huge laycount, that has the identical square jaw and chin.



I agree with u the result is definitely not bad at all and is actually pretty decent, many users arent mature enough to look at the result instead just looking at the fact that hes gay. the jaw chin and zygos have been done great and dont look comical or fake. @DatGuyYouLike take a look at thus result by dr eppley


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 5, 2020)

He looks homomaxxed and fake. you can see his face lacks harmony. This is why implants are a meme. That jaw with that upper face is unnatural.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> I agree to the rest of his face. But not on jaw/chin/cheeks.
> 
> View attachment 783050
> View attachment 783051
> ...


ok yeah his jaw looks good, but one hit in the jaw and his implant is dislocated and he is fucked


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 5, 2020)

Look past his features (lips, nose, UEE, eyebrows), which have been badly done by other surgeries.

His zygo and jaw implants are actually natural looking and attractive, only the superman chin looks fake.

This is why you get bimax or genioplasty or both depending on what you need, then get zygo-jnfraorbital implants with jaw angle implants only, without putting any silicone at the front half of the jaw (where it looks more fake IMO).


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 5, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> I agree with u the result is definitely not bad at all and is actually pretty decent, many users arent mature enough to look at the result instead just looking at the fact that hes gay. the jaw chin and zygos have been done great and dont look comical or fake. @DatGuyYouLike take a look at thus result by dr eppley



Thanks for linking me. Who's the sexy bitch in ur sig?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 5, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Look past his features (lips, nose, UEE, eyebrows), which have been badly done by other surgeries.
> 
> His zygo and jaw implants are actually natural looking and attractive, only the superman chin looks fake.
> 
> This is why you get bimax or genioplasty or both depending on what you need, then get zygo-jnfraorbital implants with jaw angle implants only, without putting any silicone at the front half of the jaw (where it looks more fake IMO).


He got a high cheek and more masculine looking implant today. I agree that so far, his cheeks looked a bit to round, feminine and low set.
The problem for most guys is that bimax has a very brutal and long recovery phase. You are literally out of order for 3 months vs 1 week with jaw implants.


----------



## zq336 (Nov 5, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> He got a high cheek and more masculine looking implant today. I agree that so far, his cheeks looked a bit to round, feminine and low set.
> The problem for most guys is that bimax has a very brutal and long recovery phase. You are literally out of order for 3 months vs 1 week with jaw implants.



His cheeks look feminine because it's filler not an implant (which he will get)


----------



## shyguy19 (Nov 5, 2020)

it wasn’t done by eppley it says the surgeon who did his original jaw at the bottom


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 6, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Thanks for linking me. Who's the sexy bitch in ur sig?


her name is priscilla ricart, i warn u brother dont watch her bikini show on youtube ur test levels will never come down. She has one of the best hip to waist ratio i have seen


----------



## EdwardCullen (Nov 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


>



wait wtf so eppley didnt do the first surgery? Eppley is just replacing them? Plz correct me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 17, 2020)

Update on the new cheek and jaw implant of the guy:


----------



## ScramFranklin (Nov 17, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Update on the new cheek and jaw implant of the guy:
> 
> View attachment 810197



Omg that looks atrocious

Looking at only his jaw implant from before... it looked pretty good, but a bit too wide at the angles.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Nov 17, 2020)

ScramFranklin said:


> Omg that looks atrocious
> 
> Looking at only his jaw implant from before... it looked pretty good, but a bit too wide at the angles.



Yeah not looking good so far on the zygos, hopefully thats because of the swelling. It was only 10days ago after all


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 17, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> The thing is that he was not recessed before the implant, and had a solid base for it.
> Here you can see that his chin was forward grown, and he only lacked jaw and chin mass/width. Was the perfect candidate for implants.
> 
> View attachment 783531


get lost bro, 
if this guy post his selfie here you all would say

"boness or dieeee lefort 3-4-5-6 meeeeeeehhh"


----------



## Looksmax25 (Nov 17, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Update on the new cheek and jaw implant of the guy:
> 
> View attachment 810197



Haha he kinda looks like Mads Mikkelson he just needs to Hannibal the Cannibal max! This makes me so glad I got conservative IO rim implant, I talked to Eppley about it and could tell he's the type of guy that just does whatever to get someone's money without offering guidance. I had some swelling after the IO implant around the eye area but not like this guy, he overdid it for sure.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Nov 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Gay failo will NEVER LOOK GOOD



Not all gays act like that. These flamboyant ones must not realize what an embarrassment they are.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.



damn i looked again this incredible result. (meant jaw)
i hope i got something similar to his


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Update on the new cheek and jaw implant of the guy:
> 
> View attachment 810197


do you have anymore pics of him after the implants were put in? Disappointing result if the final product is something like this


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> You’re referring to the zygos, I assume?



Yeah his custom zygo implant from Eppley


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Dec 4, 2020)

NEVER do anything to the lips, it makes you look gay. If he just did jaw he would have been fine


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 4, 2020)

only gays get cosmetic surgery?


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Dec 4, 2020)

What is it about gay guys that always gives them away? Just one look and you can tell he is gay. Is it the eyes? The lips?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> What is it about gay guys that always gives them away? Just one look and you can tell he is gay. Is it the eyes? The lips?


make up, bad rhino and lip fillers


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Dec 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> make up, bad rhino and lip fillers


Yeah, the lip lift in the corners of the mouth is a really feminine trait. Good implants though (besides the lowset cheeks)


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 4, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> View attachment 848813


Nice, where does he post these postop pics?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi! I'm the person who's the subject of this thread. To clear things up, I had a jaw implant with Dr. Yaremchuk in 2016. I didn't have any malar/orbital implants until Dr. E put in custom malar implants on 11/5/2020. Virtually all of the pictures you're discussing are with (i) the Yaremchuk jaw implant and (ii) cheek filler--no implants. Eppley was going to remove the Yaremchuk jaw implant and replace it with one with a somewhat smaller chin, but Yaremchuk stripped the screws (and used 8mm screws for some reason) and Eppley couldn't get it out safely. So, following 11/5/2020, I have the Yaremchuk jaw implant in plus the Eppley malar implants. The Eppley implants have strong zygomatics, which is my preference but isn't to everyone's taste. He might manually shave the chin area of the Yaremchuk implant down a bit in the future to minimize the Superman chin look, which I don't like.

As far as the other stuff goes, like some have pointed out, I'm gay and our aesthetics are a little different, so I like the lip filler and brows. I'm aware of the UEE issue, which is severe, and have no idea how to fix it. Eppley said he could do supraorbital rim implants followed by fat transfer, but that he strongly recommended against it.

I've never had anything surgical done to the lips--they upturn at the corners like that on their own and always have. My surgical count is three rhinoplasties, three hair transplants, the Yaremchuk jaw implant and the Eppley malar implants.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hi! I'm the person who's the subject of this thread. To clear things up, I had a jaw implant with Dr. Yaremchuk in 2016. I didn't have any malar/orbital implants until Dr. E put in custom malar implants on 11/5/2020. Virtually all of the pictures you're discussing are with (i) the Yaremchuk jaw implant and (ii) cheek filler--no implants. Eppley was going to remove the Yaremchuk jaw implant and replace it with one with a somewhat smaller chin, but Yaremchuk stripped the screws (and used 8mm screws for some reason) and Eppley couldn't get it out safely. So, following 11/5/2020, I have the Yaremchuk jaw implant in plus the Eppley malar implants. The Eppley implants have strong zygomatics, which is my preference but isn't to everyone's taste. He might manually shave the chin area of the Yaremchuk implant down a bit in the future to minimize the Superman chin look, which I don't like.
> 
> As far as the other stuff goes, like some have pointed out, I'm gay and our aesthetics are a little different, so I like the lip filler and brows. I'm aware of the UEE issue, which is severe, and have no idea how to fix it. Eppley said he could do supraorbital rim implants followed by fat transfer, but that he strongly recommended against it.
> 
> I've never had anything surgical done to the lips--they upturn at the corners like that on their own and always have. My surgical count is three rhinoplasties, three hair transplants, the Yaremchuk jaw implant and the Eppley malar implants.



Hey - can I PM you? I had a Yaremchuk jaw angle implant put in about 3 months ago. I was reasonably good looking going into the procedure - but now I have the following issue
(1) Face still is swollen / in weird places too
(2) I think the implant is too wide at the gonial angle (we went as far out as 10mm at its furthest point)
(3) I think it might be too heavy and unnaturally squared

Is it too soon to tell if this was a success or not? How long until you regained your face and saw the final result? Lastly how long until you could tell if you liked it or not?

Thanks.


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 19, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Hey - can I PM you? I had a Yaremchuk jaw angle implant put in about 3 months ago. I was reasonably good looking going into the procedure - but now I have the following issue
> (1) Face still is swollen / in weird places too
> (2) I think the implant is too wide at the gonial angle (we went as far out as 10mm at its furthest point)
> (3) I think it might be too heavy and unnaturally squared
> ...


what was your facial measurements before surgery ? 
(bigonial width, bizygomatic width etc.)


----------



## davidzur (Dec 19, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> what was your facial measurements before surgery ?
> (bigonial width, bizygomatic width etc.)



I don't know -- all I have is a cad design of my skull with the implants on it and vector lines running through


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 19, 2020)

davidzur said:


> I don't know -- all I have is a cad design of my skull with the implants on it and vector lines running through


oh. then what was your implant sizes ?


----------



## davidzur (Dec 19, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> oh. then what was your implant sizes ?



At its widest its 10mm (where the gonial angle is) and then it tapers down to 0 before my chin


----------



## Spinc (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hi! I'm the person who's the subject of this thread. To clear things up, I had a jaw implant with Dr. Yaremchuk in 2016. I didn't have any malar/orbital implants until Dr. E put in custom malar implants on 11/5/2020. Virtually all of the pictures you're discussing are with (i) the Yaremchuk jaw implant and (ii) cheek filler--no implants. Eppley was going to remove the Yaremchuk jaw implant and replace it with one with a somewhat smaller chin, but Yaremchuk stripped the screws (and used 8mm screws for some reason) and Eppley couldn't get it out safely. So, following 11/5/2020, I have the Yaremchuk jaw implant in plus the Eppley malar implants. The Eppley implants have strong zygomatics, which is my preference but isn't to everyone's taste. He might manually shave the chin area of the Yaremchuk implant down a bit in the future to minimize the Superman chin look, which I don't like.
> 
> As far as the other stuff goes, like some have pointed out, I'm gay and our aesthetics are a little different, so I like the lip filler and brows. I'm aware of the UEE issue, which is severe, and have no idea how to fix it. Eppley said he could do supraorbital rim implants followed by fat transfer, but that he strongly recommended against it.
> 
> I've never had anything surgical done to the lips--they upturn at the corners like that on their own and always have. My surgical count is three rhinoplasties, three hair transplants, the Yaremchuk jaw implant and the Eppley malar implants.


Who did your hair transplantt? Your hair looks great


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hi! I'm the person who's the subject of this thread. To clear things up, I had a jaw implant with Dr. Yaremchuk in 2016. I didn't have any malar/orbital implants until Dr. E put in custom malar implants on 11/5/2020. Virtually all of the pictures you're discussing are with (i) the Yaremchuk jaw implant and (ii) cheek filler--no implants. Eppley was going to remove the Yaremchuk jaw implant and replace it with one with a somewhat smaller chin, but Yaremchuk stripped the screws (and used 8mm screws for some reason) and Eppley couldn't get it out safely. So, following 11/5/2020, I have the Yaremchuk jaw implant in plus the Eppley malar implants. The Eppley implants have strong zygomatics, which is my preference but isn't to everyone's taste. He might manually shave the chin area of the Yaremchuk implant down a bit in the future to minimize the Superman chin look, which I don't like.
> 
> As far as the other stuff goes, like some have pointed out, I'm gay and our aesthetics are a little different, so I like the lip filler and brows. I'm aware of the UEE issue, which is severe, and have no idea how to fix it. Eppley said he could do supraorbital rim implants followed by fat transfer, but that he strongly recommended against it.
> 
> I've never had anything surgical done to the lips--they upturn at the corners like that on their own and always have. My surgical count is three rhinoplasties, three hair transplants, the Yaremchuk jaw implant and the Eppley malar implants.



Were u aiming fir a natural look with these cheek implants, and do u think u achieve ld that or is it too early to tell?

How many millimetres of forward augmention and width was added?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## davidzur (Dec 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 878620
> 
> View attachment 878625
> 
> View attachment 878627



What's so funny about homophobia?


----------



## Schizoidcel (Dec 19, 2020)

Great results, most people here would agree if he wasn't going for a "gay" aesthetic with make-up/lip fillers/etc which obviously straight guys won't get the appeal of.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 19, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Hey - can I PM you? I had a Yaremchuk jaw angle implant put in about 3 months ago. I was reasonably good looking going into the procedure - but now I have the following issue
> (1) Face still is swollen / in weird places too
> (2) I think the implant is too wide at the gonial angle (we went as far out as 10mm at its furthest point)
> (3) I think it might be too heavy and unnaturally squared
> ...



In fairness I think I'm still quite swollen.


----------



## SPFromNY914 (Dec 19, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.



I could see him having appeal with younger girls but he has feminine lips and eyes. He needs more High t features to really be a chad. He's chadlite


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Spinc said:


> Who did your hair transplantt? Your hair looks great



Thanks! Two surgeons - Rahal in Ottawa and Gabel in Portland. Both are fantastic (just didn't want to travel to Ottawa again; Gabel is a two-hour drive from me). Having a straight hairline totally changed my appearance.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> Were u aiming fir a natural look with these cheek implants, and do u think u achieve ld that or is it too early to tell?
> 
> How many millimetres of forward augmention and width was added?



I told Eppley that, being gay, I can tolerate a somewhat "prettier" aesthetic than some straight guys would go for. I don't mind looking a tad "augmented" but didn't want anything cartoonish. He designed the implants with 3mm forward projection but shaved it down to a bit under 2 in the OR once he slid them in to see what they looked like. He said 3mm made them pop out too much. It added like 1.5mm on the zygos--they look very strong, but not weird. They just look like the very high range of natural zygo projection.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> View attachment 878620
> 
> View attachment 878625
> 
> View attachment 878627



Gotta have a sense of humor about this shit.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> His jaw implant result is very good but it just shows that having the wrong type of cheek implant can make a guy look much worse. If he would fix his UEE, go back to normal lips, and had gotten just a normal zygo implant (or something like Saiyan) he would look much better. This is why I only opted for 5mm on my infraorbital rim implant, the surgeon straight up told me the only people who are satisfied with cheek implants are women and gay men.



I actually requested a consult w/ Taban for the UEE. It's really pronounced and something that came from BOTH parents. Theirs got worse over time as they aged lost fat from the eye sockets. I always thought nothing could be done about it but definitely doesn't seem like that's the case. My eyes are already deepset so maybe not orbital decompression, but I'm sure Taban can address it (might add some canthal tilt while I'm at it--my eyes have always look sad/insecure). It's really the only remaining thing I'm curious about having done.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> I actually requested a consult w/ Taban for the UEE. It's really pronounced and something that came from BOTH parents. Theirs got worse over time as they aged lost fat from the eye sockets. I always thought nothing could be done about it but definitely doesn't seem like that's the case. My eyes are already deepset so maybe not orbital decompression, but I'm sure Taban can address it (might add some canthal tilt while I'm at it--my eyes have always look sad/insecure). It's really the only remaining thing I'm curious about having done.


Have you thought about fillers? It's a temporary band aid solution but I'd be curious to see how it would change your aesthetics.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Here's a pic I just snapped to see the zygos. I've got a little lower lid retraction on my right side from the lower eyelid incisions that Eppley used to drop in the implants; it's been improving, but I'll have it fixed if it doesn't improve 100%.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Have you thought about fillers? It's a temporary band aid solution but I'd be curious to see how it would change your aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 879760



Yeah, I've considered it. I just need to find a good oculoplastic specialist to do the injections--tough area to get right safely. I'll do a consult w/ Taban and see what he says.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Dec 19, 2020)

He needs surgery to uee


----------



## TheOutkastt (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Here's a pic I just snapped to see the zygos. I've got a little lower lid retraction on my right side from the lower eyelid incisions that Eppley used to drop in the implants; it's been improving, but I'll have it fixed if it doesn't improve 100%.


How long were you swollen for post op?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

TheOutkastt said:


> How long were you swollen for post op?



I'm six weeks out so probably still some SLIGHT swelling, but the undereye puffiness is what lingered and that pretty much resolved after 3 or 4 weeks. What I'm seeing now is probably 90% of the final. My chin and jaw are still swollen from Eppley trying to get the Yaremchuk implant out; he opened the chin incision and the right intraoral incision--that's why they look off in the pic I posted.


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> I'm six weeks out so probably still some SLIGHT swelling, but the undereye puffiness is what lingered and that pretty much resolved after 3 or 4 weeks. What I'm seeing now is probably 90% of the final. My chin and jaw are still swollen from Eppley trying to get the Yaremchuk implant out; he opened the chin incision and the right intraoral incision--that's why they look off in the pic I posted.



If the jaw implant cant be reduced, a good way to mitigate the appearance of an overly wide jaw would be to add more width to your neck. Maybe you already work it out because you look quite jacked, but if you dont, you can do neck specific exercises which will over time increase the width. Of course you have to be careful with injury, but it can help moderately.

Morph with slightly wider neck only


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

DatGuyYouLike said:


> If the jaw implant cant be reduced, a good way to mitigate the appearance of an overly wide jaw would be to add more width to your neck. Maybe you already work it out because you look quite jacked, but if you dont, you can do neck specific exercises which will over time increase the width. Of course you have to be careful with injury, but it can help moderately.
> 
> Morph with slightly wider neck only



Yeah, I've been meaning to throw some neck exercises into the mix. My neck is a little on the narrow side and thick necks definitely add something subtle. I herniated a disc in my C4/5 last year so had to hold off on neck exercises for awhile while it healed.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Can you sponsor my surgery? I’m a broke college student 🙂



Honestly wanting surgery was my #1 motivation in school. I paid for my rhino with the money from my summer internship at my law firm and got surgery literally the Monday after I finished it.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Holy shit I forgot that my bio photo on my law firm profile is an outdated abortion: https://www.perkinscoie.com/en/professionals/winfield-b-martin.html.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Honestly wanting surgery was my #1 motivation in school. I paid for my rhino with the money from my summer internship at my law firm and got surgery literally the Monday after I finished it.








Fix the UEE, at least to that point. If possible even more.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> View attachment 879968
> 
> 
> Fix the UEE, at least to that point. If possible even more.



Holy shit that would be major. Yeah, I'm trying to consult with Taban soon. I just don't know what the surgical options are for UEE or if a case as severe as mine can be fixed to that extent.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 19, 2020)

Aren't homosexuals banned from this forum?


----------



## baruch (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hi! I'm the person who's the subject of this thread. To clear things up, I had a jaw implant with Dr. Yaremchuk in 2016. I didn't have any malar/orbital implants until Dr. E put in custom malar implants on 11/5/2020. Virtually all of the pictures you're discussing are with (i) the Yaremchuk jaw implant and (ii) cheek filler--no implants. Eppley was going to remove the Yaremchuk jaw implant and replace it with one with a somewhat smaller chin, but Yaremchuk stripped the screws (and used 8mm screws for some reason) and Eppley couldn't get it out safely. So, following 11/5/2020, I have the Yaremchuk jaw implant in plus the Eppley malar implants. The Eppley implants have strong zygomatics, which is my preference but isn't to everyone's taste. He might manually shave the chin area of the Yaremchuk implant down a bit in the future to minimize the Superman chin look, which I don't like.
> 
> As far as the other stuff goes, like some have pointed out, I'm gay and our aesthetics are a little different, so I like the lip filler and brows. I'm aware of the UEE issue, which is severe, and have no idea how to fix it. Eppley said he could do supraorbital rim implants followed by fat transfer, but that he strongly recommended against it.
> 
> I've never had anything surgical done to the lips--they upturn at the corners like that on their own and always have. My surgical count is three rhinoplasties, three hair transplants, the Yaremchuk jaw implant and the Eppley malar implants.


Thanks for chiming in! Your lower third looks great. 

May you explain why eppley strongly recommends against the supraorbital rim implants and fat transfer? It is it because it's dangerous or because he thinks it's not a good look.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Supraorbital implants (results are scarce) - Yaremchuk is probably the most qualified to do it
> 
> Fat grafts
> 
> ...



TBH that's a better sponsorship program than anything else


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

baruch said:


> Thanks for chiming in! Your lower third looks great.
> 
> May you explain why eppley strongly recommends against the supraorbital rim implants and fat transfer? It is it because it's dangerous or because he thinks it's not a good look.



I didn't ask, to be honest. Maybe that he didn't think it would give the result I wanted? He also said it had to be two-phased; implant first then fat grafting. I decided to wait on it bc it would've been ANOTHER $10-12k on an already pricey surgery. I want to talk to an ocularplastic specialist about eyes before I do anything. Tough area and I'm terrified of fucking it up.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 19, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Aren't homosexuals banned from this forum?


He is a better looksmaxer than 99% of this forum stfu


----------



## ascentium (Dec 19, 2020)

ItisOver said:


> very shitty cheekbones implant result they gave him big feminine cheekbones not striking at all
> shoulda gotten mse



that’s filler not implant. he’s just recently had the zygos put in.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Not sure what you mean 🙁
> 
> Do you by chance know how much Eppley charges for just the jaw angle implants?



Sorry, doing five things at once and that didn't make sense... I meant donating for someone's surgery is a better use of money than giving it to something else.

No, I'm not sure--I never got a quote from him for a jaw implant alone; just different combos of jaw, cheek/orbital rims, and temporal hollows. My sense is that it runs $15-18k, though.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mastermind said:


> He is a better looksmaxer than 99% of this forum stfu



Yeah considering THIS is where we started from...


----------



## ascentium (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Sorry, doing five things at once and that didn't make sense... I meant donating for someone's surgery is a better use of money than giving it to something else.
> 
> No, I'm not sure--I never got a quote from him for a jaw implant alone; just different combos of jaw, cheek/orbital rims, and temporal hollows. My sense is that it runs $15-18k, though.



thanks for the information. I’ve been stalking your IG for a few weeks, as I’m contemplating zygos implants too. It’s good to know that recovery time is 90% in six weeks. You actually don’t look that swollen, and what I see so far looks promising.

I know you mentioned that the procedures were quoted as a package, but would you guesstimate the zygos to fall in the 14-18k range?

also, contemplating hair transplant for my nw2. Did you have 3 because you kept thinning?Are you on fin? And how much was the FUE per graft in Oregon?

I have around 20k in a slush fund and those are the only items on my wish list.

edit: have you tried Botox to drop your brow? I was able to amend my upper eye lid exposure with just Botox. Your eye brows are pretty high set so you may be able to benefit as well.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

ascentium said:


> thanks for the information. I’ve been stalking your IG for a few weeks, as I’m contemplating zygos implants too. It’s good to know that recovery time is 90% in six weeks. You actually don’t look that swollen, and what I see so far looks promising.
> 
> I know you mentioned that the procedures were quoted as a package, but would you guesstimate the zygos to fall in the 14-18k range?
> 
> ...



No, barely swollen at all anymore, if any. I'm guessing zygo/rim combo is around $15 by itself. 

On the hair, I didn't keep thinning; it just takes multiple procedures to get a low, dense hairline. You can't transplant super dense in one pass because it compromises blood supply and the grafts have a harder time surviving. I attached some preop hair pics (before the first surgery) so you can see where I started from. My hairline now is NW1 and indistinguishable from native density.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

ascentium said:


> thanks for the information. I’ve been stalking your IG for a few weeks, as I’m contemplating zygos implants too. It’s good to know that recovery time is 90% in six weeks. You actually don’t look that swollen, and what I see so far looks promising.
> 
> I know you mentioned that the procedures were quoted as a package, but would you guesstimate the zygos to fall in the 14-18k range?
> 
> ...



And sorry--not on fin, but I'm on dut. I don't think I've tried Botox to drop the brow. My eye area is a mess, TBH. Deepset eyes with high brow bone, so a ton of UEE exposure that's made worse by the fact that I'm like 6-8% BF, so not fat in the area at all to soften the aesthetic.

I got FUT, not FUE. I don't give a shit about the scar and FUE has issues that I wanted to avoid. My per-graft cost was like $4/5.


----------



## ascentium (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> And sorry--not on fin, but I'm on dut. I don't think I've tried Botox to drop the brow. My eye area is a mess, TBH. Deepset eyes with high brow bone, so a ton of UEE exposure that's made worse by the fact that I'm like 6-8% BF, so not fat in the area at all to soften the aesthetic.
> 
> I got FUT, not FUE. I don't give a shit about the scar and FUE has issues that I wanted to avoid. My per-graft cost was like $4/5.




yeah, I think too many men rush into FUE, without considering FUT. there are definitely trade-offs. The scar is not a big deal for my either, & it can always be obscured with FUE transplants.

3 FUTs & you must be somewhere near 6-8k grafts. Definitely one of the best transplants I’ve seen. Was Gabel able to limit the hair line to just single follicle grafts? Or are there a few nagging doubles and triples?

edit: he did an excellent job restoring your temporal points & making them look natural.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

ascentium said:


> yeah, I think too many men rush into FUE, without considering FUT. there are definitely trade-offs. The scar is not a big deal for my either, & it can always be obscured with FUE transplants.
> 
> 3 FUTs & you must be somewhere near 6-8k grafts. Definitely one of the best transplants I’ve seen. Was Gabel able to limit the hair line to just single follicle grafts? Or are there a few nagging doubles and triples?



Not even that many--first procedure was 1,200, second was 2,000, third was 1,100. So about 4,300 total and some left in the bank if I ever need it. The first hairline gave me a widow's peak (pic attached), but I wanted a flat hairline. Second gave me the flat hairline, and the third added density to the work done in the second. Only single hairs in the hairline--Gabel is super meticulous and laser-focused on shit like that. The guy is just fanatical about his work. Very nice guy, too.

Yeah, I don't like FUE. Creates a big scar tissue field on the back of the head that can cause problems, and you CAN see the scars. A friend got it and the back of his head looks a little moth-eaten. I'm planning on having Gabel do some FUE into my scar. I wear a skin fade so the scar is totally visible, and no one even mentions it or cares. No regrets at all. I love my transplant.


----------



## ascentium (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Not even that many--first procedure was 1,200, second was 2,000, third was 1,100. So about 4,300 total and some left in the bank if I ever need it. The first hairline gave me a widow's peak (pic attached), but I wanted a flat hairline. Second gave me the flat hairline, and the third added density to the work done in the second. Only single hairs in the hairline--Gabel is super meticulous and laser-focused on shit like that. The guy is just fanatical about his work. Very nice guy, too.
> 
> Yeah, I don't like FUE. Creates a big scar tissue field on the back of the head that can cause problems, and you CAN see the scars. A friend got it and the back of his head looks a little moth-eaten. I'm planning on having Gabel do some FUE into my scar. I wear a skin fade so the scar is totally visible, and no one even mentions it or cares. No regrets at all. I love my transplant.



thank you for answering my questions.You have exquisite physique. From the limited data I have on you, it wouldn’t be far fetched to infer that you are highly conscientious, and thats it’s within the realm of possibility that you’ve attained your physique naturally. However, it’s much more probable that you are ‘enhanced,’ which is fine. If so, what does your HRT protocol look like? Any use of peptides?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 19, 2020)

ascentium said:


> thank you for answering my questions.You have exquisite physique. From the limited data I have on you, it wouldn’t be far fetched to infer that you are highly conscientious, and thats it’s within the realm of possibility that you’ve attained your physique naturally. However, it’s much more probable that you are ‘enhanced,’ which is fine. If so, what does your HRT protocol look like? Any use of peptides?



I've done a cycle of testosterone before, but it was several years ago (2016, I think...?). I just did 250mg/week for twelve weeks--standard beginner cycle. Beyond that, just good habits--work out daily, don't drink, stick to my macros like glue, etc. I just bust my ass to keep my body looking the way it does, which is tough at 38. And thanks for the kind words.


----------



## baruch (Dec 19, 2020)

Win200 said:


> I've done a cycle of testosterone before, but it was several years ago (2016, I think...?). I just did 250mg/week for twelve weeks--standard beginner cycle. Beyond that, just good habits--work out daily, don't drink, stick to my macros like glue, etc. I just bust my ass to keep my body looking the way it does, which is tough at 38. And thanks for the kind words.


Amazing result considering you’re mostly natty. I assumed you’re on gear! What’s your workout routine?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

baruch said:


> Amazing result considering you’re mostly natty. I assumed you’re on gear! What’s your workout routine?



Thanks! These days? Home gym. Seattle's gyms have only been open for a few months this year. But normally I do full-body routines every day; lots of squats, deadlifts, chin ups, and pull ups.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Aren't homosexuals banned from this forum?


cry more if you rather want to see more angry teenage virgins on here that provide nothing of value

banning gays is the dumbest rule they have on here, ban the "propaganda" and gay porn for all i care, but them as a group that is known for being mega blackpilled and always looksmaxxing is beyond dumb


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Yeah considering THIS is where we started from...
> 
> View attachment 880036
> View attachment 880035


holy fuck he looked like @Lorsss

also i bookmarked the thread, one of the best examples why we should abolish the "no gays rule"


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> cry more if you rather want to see more angry teenage virgins on here that provide nothing of value
> 
> banning gays is the dumbest rule they have on here, ban the "propaganda" and gay porn for all i care, but them as a group that is known for being mega blackpilled and always looksmaxxing is beyond dumb



There is literally no group of men on the planet more strategic and fanatical about improving their looks than gay men.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

Seems like there's been some interest in this thread, so here's the timeline of surgeries I've had:

August 2011 - rhinoplasty and chin implant (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
June 2012 - hair transplant (1,250 FUT grafts; Robert Niedbalski, Seattle)
August 2013 - revision rhinoplasty (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
October 2015 - hair transplant (2,200 FUT grafts; Hussein Rahal, Ottawa)
October 2016 - revision rhinoplasty (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
October 2016 - removal of chin implant, placement of custom jaw wrap implant (Michael Yaremchuk, Boston)
October 2018 - hair transplant (1,200 FUT grafts; Steve Gabel, Portland)
November 2020 - custom malar/zygo/infraorbital rim implants; intended to have removal of Yaremchuk jaw implant and replacement with new custom jaw implant in same procedure, but Yaremchuk implant couldn't be safely removed (Barry Eppley, Indianapolis)
Botox and filler use throughout.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Seems like there's been some interest in this thread, so here's the timeline of surgeries I've had:
> 
> August 2011 - rhinoplasty and chin implant (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
> June 2012 - hair transplant (1,250 FUT grafts; Robert Niedbalski, Seattle)
> ...



Damn bro you don't quit lol


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Yeah considering THIS is where we started from...
> 
> View attachment 880036
> View attachment 880035



You did improve a lot but you still had a good base... good eye spacing, great facial height, and phenotype.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Seems like there's been some interest in this thread, so here's the timeline of surgeries I've had:
> 
> August 2011 - rhinoplasty and chin implant (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
> June 2012 - hair transplant (1,250 FUT grafts; Robert Niedbalski, Seattle)
> ...


@her @Gargantuan @Lorsss @Alexanderr @Kingkellz 

it‘s time to lift the ban on them. this forum
is getting filled with angry kids that provide nothing of value and only try to start shit all day

most of you provided great threads sitting in Best of The Best where they belong. threads dedicated to actually improving ones looks.

you also notice that they keep getting bombarded with uninformed low IQ shit posts of angry teens that know nothing and don‘t plan to act on it

here we have a guy that actually went to all the surgeons we like on here, isn‘t posting „propaganda“ , and generously provided so much valuable information despite his sexuality that should him get banned judging by the rules

keep the ban on gay porn, keep the ban on aggressive gay propaganda, keep the ban on trans so that this site doesn‘t turn into shit, but let gay dudes join

there is literally no group of men on the planet more strategic and fanatical about improving their looks than gay men


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> @her @Gargantuan @Lorsss @Alexanderr @Kingkellz
> 
> it‘s time to lift the ban on them. this forum
> is getting filled with angry kids that provide nothing of value and only try to start shit all day
> ...


theyre not even banning real homosexuals and they ban people like @Ocelot for some obvious joke 
this rule is fucked up


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> theyre not even banning real homosexuals and they ban people like @Ocelot for some obvious joke
> this rule is fucked up


we all initially joined to improve our looks, most got lost and tempted to post shit in offtopic from time to time, but the core idea is that we all want to look better, so why would we exclude them?

we all have different values, and if they aren‘t aggressively pushing it they‘ll provide real good ideas.

this thread should be in BotB instead of running the risk of getting nuked because it‘s a gay dude that provided the information. i learned more from this thread than from any other thread within the last month, and it‘s basically from one guy, imagine the amount of good threads if we didn‘t acted so hostile towards them.
this thread is the best example why the rule should be abolished.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Seems like there's been some interest in this thread, so here's the timeline of surgeries I've had:
> 
> August 2011 - rhinoplasty and chin implant (Wayne Larabee, Seattle)
> June 2012 - hair transplant (1,250 FUT grafts; Robert Niedbalski, Seattle)
> ...



Why did you switch from Yaremchuk to Eppley for the cheek implants and jaw revision?

Was it a material thing (silicone over medpor)? Or was it a visual thing? Or was it something else?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> we all initially joined to improve our looks, most got lost and tempted to post shit in offtopic from time to time, but the core idea is that we all want to look better, so why would we exclude them?
> 
> we all have different values, and if they aren‘t aggressively pushing it they‘ll provide real good ideas.
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks--I appreciate all that. I honestly didn't know there was any kind of ban on gays posting here. I really don't think my sexuality is germane, and I haven't mentioned it other than to point out that gay aesthetics are a little different, which explains some of my choices. Everyone has their own goals, straights kind tend to have different preferred looks, and I think that's great. It makes me happy to see people move closer to their goals whatever they may be.

I've spent ten solid years researching the shit out of procedures, consulting doctors, and building up a base of knowledge to avoid making costly and ruinous mistakes. I'd like to think I've largely achieved that, and I really enjoy sharing the knowledge. I don't like tearing people down or insulting them, and I know a lot of people are on this forum because they don't like their appearance, which can be an agonizing thing. If my eight procedures and the experiences that resulted from them can help people here out, then I'm very glad to share.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Why did you switch from Yaremchuk to Eppley for the cheek implants and jaw revision?
> 
> Was it a material thing (silicone over medpor)? Or was it a visual thing? Or was it something else?



Not a material thing; both used silicone implants and neither, I believe uses medpor at all. The research I switched was temperament. Yaremchuk did a good job and I didn't think my jaw implant was bad at all, but the guy is not a listener. We didn't have any live design sessions--he basically sent me a rendering of what he thought I should get, I emailed some comments, and then it was off to the races. No effort to education me, to ask probing questions to get useful patient feedback--he just didn't seem that invested in the process. At one point, he said, "Your preferences matter, but, at the end of the day, I'm the surgeon." Implying his aesthetic judgment would be the most important arbiter. Eppley is night-and-day different; incredibly interactive, thoughtful, and attentive; multiple live design sessions, etc. Also seems to have more experience with men below middle age, and is more attuned to our aesthetic preferences. Yaremchuk is an extremely skilled surgeon, and he won't botch you, but you'll have to push hard to get his attention and make him implement your goals. I don't need my surgeon to be my best friend, but poor bedside manner can suggest a lack of listening skills, and those are critically important when you're designing custom implants that will re-shape your facial appearance.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hey, thanks--I appreciate all that. I honestly didn't know there was any kind of ban on gays posting here. I really don't think my sexuality is germane, and I haven't mentioned it other than to point out that gay aesthetics are a little different, which explains some of my choices. Everyone has their own goals, straights kind tend to have different preferred looks, and I think that's great. It makes me happy to see people move closer to their goals whatever they may be.
> 
> I've spent ten solid years researching the shit out of procedures, consulting doctors, and building up a base of knowledge to avoid making costly and ruinous mistakes. I'd like to think I've largely achieved that, and I really enjoy sharing the knowledge. I don't like tearing people down or insulting them, and I know a lot of people are on this forum because they don't like their appearance, which can be an agonizing thing. If my eight procedures and the experiences that resulted from them can help people here out, then I'm very glad to share.


it's a dumb rule meant to prevent malicious actors from praying on vulnerable, often insecure, ugly guys and groom them into becoming something they aren't. there was a sub-forum on 4chan that basically turned to praying on these lonely virgin guys and blackmailed some of them into transitioning genders, which resulted in one killing himself on a live-stream.
sad shit, but has nothing to do with adult men helping each other to reach their full aesthetic potential



besides that how comes you went in for 3 rhinos, and always with the same doc if you weren't satisfied with his previous results?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> it's a dumb rule meant to prevent malicious actors from praying on vulnerable, often insecure, ugly guys and groom them into becoming something they aren't. there was a sub-forum on 4chan that basically turned to praying on these lonely virgin guys and blackmailed some of them into transitioning genders, which resulted in one killing himself on a live-stream.
> sad shit, but has nothing to do with adult men helping each other to reach their full aesthetic potential
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's a good question. If I had to re-do the rhino now I'd do it fundamentally differently. I went local back in 2011 because I didn't know better, but I don't think Larabee did a bad job, per se--I just had a huge, problematic nose. (He said it was the most complex primary rhino he'd done in years.) One side settled asymmetrically after first, corrected that with the second, and narrowed with the third. Just took me awhile to get where I wanted to go. I'm not super on top of the best rhino docs now--more focused on jaw/zygo/eyes. I considered having Yaremchuk do my third rhino at the same time as the jaw, but figured that was a shitty idea bc he's not a nose guy at all.


----------



## scalpel (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Not a material thing; both used silicone implants and neither, I believe uses medpor at all. The research I switched was temperament. Yaremchuk did a good job and I didn't think my jaw implant was bad at all, but the guy is not a listener. We didn't have any live design sessions--he basically sent me a rendering of what he thought I should get, I emailed some comments, and then it was off to the races. No effort to education me, to ask probing questions to get useful patient feedback--he just didn't seem that invested in the process. At one point, he said, "Your preferences matter, but, at the end of the day, I'm the surgeon." Implying his aesthetic judgment would be the most important arbiter. Eppley is night-and-day different; incredibly interactive, thoughtful, and attentive; multiple live design sessions, etc. Also seems to have more experience with men below middle age, and is more attuned to our aesthetic preferences. Yaremchuk is an extremely skilled surgeon, and he won't botch you, but you'll have to push hard to get his attention and make him implement your goals. I don't need my surgeon to be my best friend, but poor bedside manner can suggest a lack of listening skills, and those are critically important when you're designing custom implants that will re-shape your facial appearance.



I had a very similar experience with you when it came to Yaremchuk and the wraparound jaw implant. He did a great job, but he definitely steers the ship more and wouldn't budge on certain things I wanted. I think your results were fantastic and you were fortunate enough to have overlying soft tissue that showed the underlying change really well. I had a relatively similar design to my implant but I have nowhere near as great of a result as you due to the way my soft tissues adapted (chin didn't come out looking as square and my jaw angles are far less angular with some masseter dehiscence - not uncommon when lengthening the ramus). 

I find your aesthetic improvement over time to be incredible - started at the start of your Instagram and went through it all to present. I'm particularly amazed with your physique improvements. I do have a few questions for you if you don't mind:

1. Can you shed a bit more light as to what you've done over time when it comes to fitness and dieting, especially with regards to the balance of putting on muscle mass while maintaining such low bodyfat year round? Do you go through cutting/bulking cycles? Consistently lean bulk? 

2. How do you manage to get and stay so lean naturally? It's really incredible - I was shocked that you had only done one cycle of test. Going off your physique alone I would have sworn that you built your muscle mass up over multiple cycles and maybe used tren when you were at your most lean/vascular, but I stand corrected. 

3. How much "improvement" (for lack of better word) in your face would you attribute to achieving very low bodyfat percentage? It seems like it made your features a lot more angular. 

As far as the face goes, you mentioned using filler - do you only use this in the cheeks and under the eyes?

Thanks again for commenting here, and I have to really credit you for your maturity - despite a lot of the negative and immature comments here you've taken it all in stride and still been really helpful.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> cry more if you rather want to see more angry teenage virgins on here that provide nothing of value
> 
> banning gays is the dumbest rule they have on here, ban the "propaganda" and gay porn for all i care, but them as a group that is known for being mega blackpilled and always looksmaxxing is beyond dumb


I never said he should be banned I was just expressing my surprise for the fact that he hadn’t already been banned for admitting no homosexuality.


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 20, 2020)

1 psl improvement imo

I'd say these are good results


----------



## Yusu (Dec 20, 2020)

you can litteraly achieve the same with gum chewing. It takes time but your whole face would approave.

You do not have to do a gayoplastic


----------



## davidzur (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Not a material thing; both used silicone implants and neither, I believe uses medpor at all. The research I switched was temperament. Yaremchuk did a good job and I didn't think my jaw implant was bad at all, but the guy is not a listener. We didn't have any live design sessions--he basically sent me a rendering of what he thought I should get, I emailed some comments, and then it was off to the races. No effort to education me, to ask probing questions to get useful patient feedback--he just didn't seem that invested in the process. At one point, he said, "Your preferences matter, but, at the end of the day, I'm the surgeon." Implying his aesthetic judgment would be the most important arbiter. Eppley is night-and-day different; incredibly interactive, thoughtful, and attentive; multiple live design sessions, etc. Also seems to have more experience with men below middle age, and is more attuned to our aesthetic preferences. Yaremchuk is an extremely skilled surgeon, and he won't botch you, but you'll have to push hard to get his attention and make him implement your goals. I don't need my surgeon to be my best friend, but poor bedside manner can suggest a lack of listening skills, and those are critically important when you're designing custom implants that will re-shape your facial appearance.



Thank you so much for taking the time to answer questions & sharing your experiences. It's really been invaluable as its a topic not many are willing to talk about.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

actual looksmaxxers in here, think about of the amount of quality threads like this we missed because this site bans gay dudes categorically, give this thread a like and a comment, it's time for a change:

https://looksmax.org/threads/time-to-update-the-rules-gays-should-be-allowed.263508/
@Mouthbreath @to_stop_da_cope @WadlowMaxxing @thinwhiteduke @Mastermind @Danish_Retard @EckhartTollemaxx @ascentium @JizzFarmer @davidzur @scalpel


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 20, 2020)

@Win200 What is your experience with fillers? I cant get implants for the next 2 years, so i will have to work with fillers.
Do you also think they will make you bloated and worse looking on the long term? Is filler migration really a common problem?

Btw you should consult dr.gal aharnov for upper eylid fat grafting/fillers.



















_"a The ''A-frame'' deformity and volume-depleted area of the upper orbit is clearly noted in this woman. b Marked area of treatment, with each arrow indicating a point of needle entry. The product is placed in small-threads-of-aliquots fashion at the preperiosteal level. c Placement of dermal filler on the supraperiosteal level of the orbit identified in shaded area. d The smooth curve of the upper periorbital rim is restored, giving a softer, more aesthetically pleasing appearance "_


----------



## davidzur (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> actual looksmaxxers in here, think about of the amount of quality threads like this we missed because this site bans gay dudes categorically, give this thread a like and a comment, it's time for a change:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/time-to-update-the-rules-gays-should-be-allowed.263508/
> @Mouthbreath @to_stop_da_cope @WadlowMaxxing @thinwhiteduke @Mastermind @Danish_Retard @EckhartTollemaxx @ascentium @JizzFarmer @davidzur @scalpel



Hey - I'm trying to access the "Best of the Best" thread but I can't - how does one get to 100 reputation?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 20, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Hey - I'm trying to access the "Best of the Best" thread but I can't - how does one get to 100 reputation?


go to off-topic, post a few memes, and gain 500 total reactions


----------



## davidzur (Dec 20, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> go to off-topic, post a few memes, and gain 500 total reactions



aight - solid tip. thanks


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 20, 2020)

Win200 said:


> And sorry--not on fin, but I'm on dut. I don't think I've tried Botox to drop the brow. My eye area is a mess, TBH. Deepset eyes with high brow bone, so a ton of UEE exposure that's made worse by the fact that I'm like 6-8% BF, so not fat in the area at all to soften the aesthetic.
> 
> I got FUT, not FUE. I don't give a shit about the scar and FUE has issues that I wanted to avoid. My per-graft cost was like $4/5.



Do you have fully hard erections with duta, if not do you take any assisting drugs for it ?
also what issues makes you avoid fue?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> @Win200 What is your experience with fillers? I cant get implants for the next 2 years, so i will have to work with fillers.
> Do you also think they will make you bloated and worse looking on the long term? Is filler migration really a common problem?
> 
> Btw you should consult dr.gal aharnov for upper eylid fat grafting/fillers.
> ...


Thanks, I'll check out Dr. Aharnov. Before my malar/zygo implants, I had filler in the lips (fucking obviously), nasolabial folds, infraorbital rims, and cheeks/zygos. My underlying bone structure was fine but no real projection/definition. My infraorbital rims in particular were super gaunt, so I always looked tired even when I wasn't. I used tons of Voluma in there--not regular Juvederm. Voluma is a much harder filler so I didn't have any issues with migration, and it didn't look bloated; Voluma doesn't absorb as nearly as much water as other fillers, so it looks sharper and defined. You have to worry about overall volume because you CAN end up with the puffy, pillow-face look and it's easy to just keep adding more when you like what you're seeing. But it's an incredible tool and helps you "try on" an augmentation that could you make permanent later on with implants. I actually think doing that is a good idea, so you (hopefully) won't get surprised by how you look with implants. It's just not a great long-term proposition because of cost and hassle. I started using fillers when I was about 28 (I'm 38 now), so I've got a long bit of experience with them.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer questions & sharing your experiences. It's really been invaluable as its a topic not many are willing to talk about.


Yeah, of course. Happy to do it.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Do you have fully hard erections with duta, if not do you take any assisting drugs for it ?
> also what issues makes you avoid fue?


Dut takes a little bit of edge off my libido, but not enough to be a problem. No morning wood but no performance issues when I need things to work, either. I wish I didn't have the very slight side effect, but if I don't have hair on my head, I'll have problems that constant boners won't fix.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 21, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Dut takes a little bit of edge off my libido, but not enough to be a problem. No morning wood but no performance issues when I need things to work, either. I wish I didn't have the very slight side effect, but if I don't have hair on my head, I'll have problems that constant boners won't fix.


congratz bro, you helped to remove the ban on gay guys on this forum



https://looksmax.org/threads/new-clarification-on-orientation.263712/



tell all of them to join up and help each other to look the best we can


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> Do you have fully hard erections with duta, if not do you take any assisting drugs for it ?
> also what issues makes you avoid fue?


Oh, and I think I talked about FUE in an earlier post. Basically, creates a scar field in the donor area that can create complications in future procedures, you CAN see the scars and it can often lead to a "moth-eaten" look in your donor, and it's VERY easy to fuck up FUE and transect grafts you're removing. A surgeon has to be a true expert to do FUE and get viable graft yield equal to FUT. There are only a few surgeons in the world who I would let touch me with FUE. Gabel is one of them. Some of the best FUT surgeons are not ones who I'd let FUE me (that includes Rahal and Hasson & Wong). Ray Konior and Jerry Cooley, in addition to Gabel, are two of the absolute best in the world and I'd trust them completely. Complete perfectionists.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> congratz bro, you helped to remove the ban on gay guys on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, shit, look at that. Yeah, I've got a number of friends who have had work done and might benefit from being here. Gays tend to have more disposable income (no kids, etc.) and focus on looks, so I think they probably get surgery WAY disproportionately to straight guys. Lots of guys with hair transplants, rhinos, etc. I've probably had three dozen guys ask me about jaw work since I got mine.


----------



## lasthope (Dec 21, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Dut takes a little bit of edge off my libido, but not enough to be a problem. No morning wood but no performance issues when I need things to work, either. I wish I didn't have the very slight side effect, but if I don't have hair on my head, I'll have problems that constant boners won't fix.


so only libido hit but not erection quality hit?
and why dut over fin?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

lasthope said:


> so only libido hit but not erection quality hit?
> and why dut over fin?


I mean, maybe like *somewhat* weaker erections? Not a super big difference. I chose dut just for the potency; figured just take the stronger med and not worry about hair loss anymore.


----------



## scalpel (Dec 21, 2020)

Hey Win, if you get a chance, could you respond to the series of body questions I had posted for you up earlier? Thank you!


----------



## Schizoidcel (Dec 21, 2020)

JizzFarmer said:


> Aren't homosexuals banned from this forum?



First high IQ user with decent advice that's actually looksmaxxing in months and that's how the average troll greets him JFL, no wonder this board sucks nowadays.

edit: Actually I overreacted and thought you were flaming him when it was just a legit question on the board rules, sorry bro


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

scalpel said:


> I had a very similar experience with you when it came to Yaremchuk and the wraparound jaw implant. He did a great job, but he definitely steers the ship more and wouldn't budge on certain things I wanted. I think your results were fantastic and you were fortunate enough to have overlying soft tissue that showed the underlying change really well. I had a relatively similar design to my implant but I have nowhere near as great of a result as you due to the way my soft tissues adapted (chin didn't come out looking as square and my jaw angles are far less angular with some masseter dehiscence - not uncommon when lengthening the ramus).
> 
> I find your aesthetic improvement over time to be incredible - started at the start of your Instagram and went through it all to present. I'm particularly amazed with your physique improvements. I do have a few questions for you if you don't mind:
> 
> ...



Hey, sorry, I missed these in the activity on the thread:

1. I've got a naturally high metabolism that still hasn't subsided (I'm 38 now), so that really keeps fat off even when I cheat on food. Just genetics. I've never done a dirty bulk and I don't think they're very effective; steady, consistent gains have paid off a lot for me as a strategy. I hired a trainer/nutritionist in 2016 and she helped me zero in my macros; about 2,600 cals on bulk days (5x/week) and roughly 1,700 cals on cut days (2x/week). 

2. Like I said, mainly metabolism--and the fact that I have good discipline and don't cheat much on food. I use MyFitnessPal to track calories and really don't deviate much. I've been lifting seriously for ten years, so a lot of it is just payoff from persistence over the long term. I also do HIIT cardio for at least fifteen minutes a day on the elliptical; that's really been part of the secret of burning fat. Just seems like it makes fat melt off (for my metabolism at least).

3. Yeah, it's made a difference for sure--no such thing as targeted fat loss, so it does show up in the face. If you look at my old pics, my bone structure was totally buried under fat. When I'm down to like 5%, though, I think I look a little too gaunt (which is common if you look at pro bodybuilders when they're in competition--it ages them a lot).


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 21, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hey, sorry, I missed these in the activity on the thread:
> 
> 1. I've got a naturally high metabolism that still hasn't subsided (I'm 38 now), so that really keeps fat off even when I cheat on food. Just genetics. I've never done a dirty bulk and I don't think they're very effective; steady, consistent gains have paid off a lot for me as a strategy. I hired a trainer/nutritionist in 2016 and she helped me zero in my macros; about 2,600 cals on bulk days (5x/week) and roughly 1,700 cals on cut days (2x/week).
> 
> ...


what's your stats? height and weight?
your physique is on another level, especially for your age


----------



## scalpel (Dec 21, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Hey, sorry, I missed these in the activity on the thread:
> 
> 1. I've got a naturally high metabolism that still hasn't subsided (I'm 38 now), so that really keeps fat off even when I cheat on food. Just genetics. I've never done a dirty bulk and I don't think they're very effective; steady, consistent gains have paid off a lot for me as a strategy. I hired a trainer/nutritionist in 2016 and she helped me zero in my macros; about 2,600 cals on bulk days (5x/week) and roughly 1,700 cals on cut days (2x/week).
> 
> ...



Thanks so much - what kind of macro ratio do you typically try to hit? I assume with how lean you are and no visible bloating that you keep carbs low?

Also - any particular skincare routine you use? Your skin is great too.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

scalpel said:


> Thanks so much - what kind of macro ratio do you typically try to hit? I assume with how lean you are and no visible bloating that you keep carbs low?
> 
> Also - any particular skincare routine you use? Your skin is great too.



Here's a pic of my macros from my daily regimen; I'm not slavish about it, but that's the ballpark. No carb macro for cut days, but you'll see the guidance in the pic.

I love Sunday Riley skin care products. I've tried a LOT over the years and those are the best--for my skin, at least. The A+ and Luna products before bed are killer. But I'll also say this about skin... try giving up dairy and gluten. I know that sounds like naturopathic bullshit, but I gave them up when I was fighting IBS and that made a HUGE difference in my skin. They're the biggest inflammation triggers, and my waist also shrank an inch just from getting rid of inflammation/gas/bloat. Hard to give up both, but worth it if you can be disciplined enough.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> what's your stats? height and weight?
> your physique is on another level, especially for your age



Thanks! 6', 180 lbs. at the moment. I'm usually closer to 190, but really tough to do lower body without gyms open, so I'm stick with lower weights and upper body only; caused me to lose some mass for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 21, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Thanks! 6', 180 lbs. at the moment. I'm usually closer to 190, but really tough to do lower body without gyms open, so I'm stick with lower weights and upper body only; caused me to lose some mass for sure.


you're legit such a treasure to have here, thank you


----------



## Win200 (Dec 21, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> you're legit such a treasure to have here, thank you


Ha! You give me too much credit. But thanks--happy to help. I really vividly remember being in my teens/twenties and hating the way I looked, so I enjoy passing along whatever knowledge I've built up over the years.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 22, 2020)

@Win200

Did you ever come across any hair transplant doctors in the New York area in your research or did you pretty much stick to Portland?


----------



## Win200 (Dec 22, 2020)

davidzur said:


> @Win200
> 
> Did you ever come across any hair transplant doctors in the New York area in your research or did you pretty much stick to Portland?


I know of three in NY: Bob Bernstein, Carlos Wesley, and True & Dorin. They're all talented but not among what I would consider to be the "best of the best." Bernstein specializes in older men (50+). Check out iahrs.org; that's the premiere patent advocacy group for hair transplants. They have a list of recommended surgeons and they really vet the doctors. That said, even within their recommended docs, I wouldn't go to just anyone. In North America, I personally think the best are Gable (for FUT or FUE), Hasson & Wong (for FUT), Rahal (for FUT), Cooley (for FUT or FUE), and Ray Konior (FUT or FUE). Really, you'll probably have to travel for a HT. It's a pain, but worth it. A botched transplant is almost impossible to truly fix and will make you look really uncanny.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 22, 2020)

Also--set up a consult yesterday with Taban to talk about UEE issues. He didn't have any openings until March, which probably means his surgery calendar is even farther out than that--ugh.


----------



## Deleted member 9753 (Dec 22, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> it looks incredible. only bad thing on his face is his gay lips weird eyes. lower third is near perfect.


He only looks gay in your eyes because the guy almost looks perfect, it’s just perspective, if you saw a women with lips like that, and her skin was perfect, you would drool, exactly how a women would feel for a man, men are the most judgmental to other men because obviously the perfect man, is the only type of man you would see as attractive to a women, but some falios you disregard because you aren’t attracted to males


----------



## davidzur (Dec 22, 2020)

Win200 said:


> I know of three in NY: Bob Bernstein, Carlos Wesley, and True & Dorin. They're all talented but not among what I would consider to be the "best of the best." Bernstein specializes in older men (50+). Check out iahrs.org; that's the premiere patent advocacy group for hair transplants. They have a list of recommended surgeons and they really vet the doctors. That said, even within their recommended docs, I wouldn't go to just anyone. In North America, I personally think the best are Gable (for FUT or FUE), Hasson & Wong (for FUT), Rahal (for FUT), Cooley (for FUT or FUE), and Ray Konior (FUT or FUE). Really, you'll probably have to travel for a HT. It's a pain, but worth it. A botched transplant is almost impossible to truly fix and will make you look really uncanny.



Solid. Thanks !!! I was looking into Bernstein but now I'm switching to Gable I think.

You're a legend.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 22, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Solid. Thanks !!! I was looking into Bernstein but now I'm switching to Gable I think.
> 
> You're a legend.


You'll be happy you switched. Bernstein is a good surgeon, but most of his patients are older men getting conservative procedures to get a little bit of hair on an otherwise fairly bald head. Gable works much more frequently on younger patients who want a more aggressive/youthful hairline. Having been through this with Gable, I can tell you that he's attuned to this aesthetic and knows what younger patients want. He's also incredibly ethical and candid, and will tell you if your goals aren't realistic/achievable.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm pumped for 2021.

I'm going to do a very slight and easy tweak on my jaw implant (shave the width down by 1 or 2 mm towards the back end to narrow my face just a tad) and try and squeeze out another 1 or 2 procedures (minor 2mm cheek implants + hair transplant) by March before the covid vaccine kicks in and going back to work becomes mandatory.

Newly single too so going to kick this into high gear.

Edit: on the hair front I just need to thicken up the density - I have no actual recession so Gable sounds perfect.

@Win200 Thanks sooooo much for your advice.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 22, 2020)

davidzur said:


> I'm pumped for 2021.
> 
> I'm going to do a very slight and easy tweak on my jaw implant (shave the width down by 1 or 2 mm towards the back end to narrow my face just a tad) and try and squeeze out another 1 or 2 procedures (minor 2mm cheek implants + hair transplant) by March before the covid vaccine kicks in and going back to work becomes mandatory.
> 
> ...


did you also get an eppley jaw implant?


----------



## manletofpeace81 (Dec 22, 2020)

davidzur said:


> I'm pumped for 2021.
> 
> I'm going to do a very slight and easy tweak on my jaw implant (shave the width down by 1 or 2 mm towards the back end to narrow my face just a tad) and try and squeeze out another 1 or 2 procedures (minor 2mm cheek implants + hair transplant) by March before the covid vaccine kicks in and going back to work becomes mandatory.
> 
> ...


remember to post the before/after here


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

Posting some recovery pics; the Nike shirt and the houndstooth sweater are from the day after surgery; pink sweatshirt is two days after, black t-shirt is five days after. The swelling in the undereyes was the last swelling to resolve and took about two weeks to (nearly) disappear.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pics from a few days ago are attached. In the straight-ahead, you're seeing some lower lid retraction on my right side and some jaw asymmetry from Eppley opening up the chin and right intraoral incision to try to get the implant out. Both the lid and jaw issues are resolving over time.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 29, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Posting some recovery pics; the Nike shirt and the houndstooth sweater are from the day after surgery; pink sweatshirt is two days after, black t-shirt is five days after. The swelling in the undereyes was the last swelling to resolve and took about two weeks to (nearly) disappear.
> View attachment 896922
> View attachment 896923
> View attachment 896924
> View attachment 896925



Wow that looks really painful. 

You have nerves of steel for posting that. Well done - it's healing nicely.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

davidzur said:


> Wow that looks really painful.
> 
> You have nerves of steel for posting that. Well done - it's healing nicely.


Thanks! But it really doesn't bother me posting any kind of pics. What's the worst that can happen, y'know?

And it actually wasn't painful. There's lots of pressure and some discomfort, but recovery didn't involve pain. The worst part was flying home the day after surgery, which is when your swelling peaks; the pressurization/altitude of flying really makes you feel worse and causes the swelling to balloon, so it was an unpleasant five hours. But felt dramatically better once I got home.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 29, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Thanks! But it really doesn't bother me posting any kind of pics. What's the worst that can happen, y'know?
> 
> And it actually wasn't painful. There's lots of pressure and some discomfort, but recovery didn't involve pain. The worst part was flying home the day after surgery, which is when your swelling peaks; the pressurization/altitude of flying really makes you feel worse and causes the swelling to balloon, so it was an unpleasant five hours. But felt dramatically better once I got home.


according to media this site is filled with hateful, misogynistic, homophobic potential terrorists

another question, is the jaw implant placed under the masseters?

does chewing feel different now that you have the implant and how does the size of the muscle influence the overall result, since growing the masseter can also influence the broadness of the jaw


----------



## Win200 (Dec 29, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> according to media this site is filled with hateful, misogynistic, homophobic potential terrorists
> 
> another question, is the jaw implant placed under the masseters?
> 
> does chewing feel different now that you have the implant and how does the size of the muscle influence the overall result, since growing the masseter can also influence the broadness of the jaw


If someone can't handle the comments on this forum, they have bigger problems.

Yes, it's placed under the masseter. Chewing doesn't feel different, but I can feel an overall difference in my jawline. The Yaremchuk implant was pretty thick/bulky, and I think what I can feel is the tissue stretched over expanded "bone" structure. You can also absolutely feel the intraoral scars. Not just, like, you can feel them with your tongue, but when you speak and otherwise move your cheeks, you can feel a sensation where the scars are. Scar tissue is different and tougher than normal tissue, so there's some resistance as your cheeks move. It's very hard to describe, but no surgeon should ever claim that you'll feel exactly the same as you did prior to having an implant. Slight, but there's a difference.


----------



## davidzur (Dec 29, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> according to media this site is filled with hateful, misogynistic, homophobic potential terrorists
> 
> another question, is the jaw implant placed under the masseters?
> 
> does chewing feel different now that you have the implant and how does the size of the muscle influence the overall result, since growing the masseter can also influence the broadness of the jaw



Seconding what @Win200 said.

Also want to add that the broadness of your jaw can be influenced by skin thickness and masseter muscle / buccal fat etc. I think this can be addressed by the following if you want a tighter contour:

(1) Kybella
(2) botox injection into the masseter muscle
(3) some buccal fat pad removal


----------



## ascentium (Dec 30, 2020)

Win200 said:


> If someone can't handle the comments on this forum, they have bigger problems.
> 
> Yes, it's placed under the masseter. Chewing doesn't feel different, but I can feel an overall difference in my jawline. The Yaremchuk implant was pretty thick/bulky, and I think what I can feel is the tissue stretched over expanded "bone" structure. You can also absolutely feel the intraoral scars. Not just, like, you can feel them with your tongue, but when you speak and otherwise move your cheeks, you can feel a sensation where the scars are. Scar tissue is different and tougher than normal tissue, so there's some resistance as your cheeks move. It's very hard to describe, but no surgeon should ever claim that you'll feel exactly the same as you did prior to having an implant. Slight, but there's a difference.



any updated photos?


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 31, 2020)

Win200 said:


> you're seeing some lower lid retraction on my right side


does cheek implants cause lower lid retraction ?


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 31, 2020)

Also what was your zygo implant sizes ?
@Win200


----------



## Win200 (Dec 31, 2020)

ascentium said:


> any updated photos?


The ones I posted on Tuesday were brand new, so I'd take a look at those. I'll update in a couple weeks.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 31, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> does cheek implants cause lower lid retraction ?


They can if they're inserted through lower eyelid incisions, which mine were. It's resolving, though, and almost gone. Unusual to have lid retraction if you're not doing a lower bleph.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 31, 2020)

Win200 said:


> Here's a pic of my macros from my daily regimen; I'm not slavish about it, but that's the ballpark. No carb macro for cut days, but you'll see the guidance in the pic.
> 
> I love Sunday Riley skin care products. I've tried a LOT over the years and those are the best--for my skin, at least. The A+ and Luna products before bed are killer. But I'll also say this about skin... try giving up dairy and gluten. I know that sounds like naturopathic bullshit, but I gave them up when I was fighting IBS and that made a HUGE difference in my skin. They're the biggest inflammation triggers, and my waist also shrank an inch just from getting rid of inflammation/gas/bloat. Hard to give up both, but worth it if you can be disciplined enough.



So for skincare you use A+ and Luna before bed... what about for a daily cleanser plus like a daytime moisturizer? Also, with using those before bed retinol products can you still get sun the next day?


----------



## TheOutkastt (Dec 31, 2020)

Win200 said:


> They can if they're inserted through lower eyelid incisions, which mine were. It's resolving, though, and almost gone. Unusual to have lid retraction if you're not doing a lower bleph.


Can you PM me the cost of the procedure?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheOutkastt said:


> Can you PM me the cost of the procedure?


already answered it in the thread


----------



## TheOutkastt (Dec 31, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> already answered it in the thread


cant find it, can you quote


----------



## Win200 (Dec 31, 2020)

TheOutkastt said:


> cant find it, can you quote


It's complicated, bc I was slated to have customer malars/zygos plus removal of the previous jaw implant, an inferior mandible border shave, then a new custom jaw implant. That, combined, was roughly $30k. When the jaw removal didn't work, they refunded some of the surgeon's fees, surgery center, overnight nurse, and Implantech fees, but impossible to tell what the cost of JUST the custom malar/zygos alone would have been. Something around $15k, probably.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 31, 2020)

Looksmax25 said:


> So for skincare you use A+ and Luna before bed... what about for a daily cleanser plus like a daytime moisturizer? Also, with using those before bed retinol products can you still get sun the next day?


I use SPF the next day, so no issue there. I use Sunday Riley's Ceramic Slip cleanser, which I love, and use their CEO and Tidal moisturizers. Their Juno moisturizer oil is awesome--I usually mix a few drops into regular moisturizer at night. Avoiding gluten and dairy help with skin, too--they're huge inflammatories.


----------



## falcolombobby (Jan 1, 2021)

1) @*davidzur @Win200 what were the measurements of your wraparound implants with Dr. Y at the jaw angles? Mine are going to be roughly 9mm and 11mm (I have jaw asymmetry). 
2) Did you wish you had gone slightly more narrow (it seems Dr. Y aims same kind of square jaw aesthetic for everybody)? I know @Win200 you wish the chin was narrower, do you have similar feelings about the body of the jaw implant?

2) Did you guys experience the same masseter dehiscence as @scalpel?

Thanks!*


----------



## falcolombobby (Jan 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> If someone can't handle the comments on this forum, they have bigger problems.
> 
> Yes, it's placed under the masseter. Chewing doesn't feel different, but I can feel an overall difference in my jawline. The Yaremchuk implant was pretty thick/bulky, and I think what I can feel is the tissue stretched over expanded "bone" structure. You can also absolutely feel the intraoral scars. Not just, like, you can feel them with your tongue, but when you speak and otherwise move your cheeks, you can feel a sensation where the scars are. Scar tissue is different and tougher than normal tissue, so there's some resistance as your cheeks move. It's very hard to describe, but no surgeon should ever claim that you'll feel exactly the same as you did prior to having an implant. Slight, but there's a difference.



Also @Win200 was this sensation one of the reasons you wanted to change your implant (i.e. was the discomfort enough to drive you to a second surgery?). And the inferior mandible shave you were discussing with Eppley, would this have been a shave of the existing implant or actual bone? Thanks!


----------



## scalpel (Jan 1, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> 1) @*davidzur @Win200 what were the measurements of your wraparound implants with Dr. Y at the jaw angles? Mine are going to be roughly 9mm and 11mm (I have jaw asymmetry).
> 2) Did you wish you had gone slightly more narrow (it seems Dr. Y aims same kind of square jaw aesthetic for everybody)? I know @Win200 you wish the chin was narrower, do you have similar feelings about the body of the jaw implant?
> 
> 2) Did you guys experience the same masseter dehiscence as @scalpel?
> ...



I wish I'd gone slightly more narrow. The width is fine...if I'm keeping my bodyfat very low, which I'm not always doing. One thing I would caution to anyone getting a wraparound implant is to make sure you're willing to keep your fat to the minimum (or at least in check) because fat + the added mass of the implant is not a good look on most people.

It can also be very hard to predict whether masseter dehiscence will occur. For reference, I wanted more drop down and Dr. Y wouldn't because he was concerned about dehiscence, which happened anyway (and happened asymmetrically). Also be aware that if dehiscence occurs to a significant degree, your face can end up looking a little rounder from the front view because the muscle has been pushed out to the side from the additional implant width + sits higher than it's supposed to.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 1, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> 1) @*davidzur @Win200 what were the measurements of your wraparound implants with Dr. Y at the jaw angles? Mine are going to be roughly 9mm and 11mm (I have jaw asymmetry).
> 2) Did you wish you had gone slightly more narrow (it seems Dr. Y aims same kind of square jaw aesthetic for everybody)? I know @Win200 you wish the chin was narrower, do you have similar feelings about the body of the jaw implant?
> 
> 2) Did you guys experience the same masseter dehiscence as @scalpel?
> ...


My angle projection augmentation was 12mm per side. I would've taken it down a LITTLE bit, like to 10mm, but it really doesn't bother me.

No, I didn't have any masseter dehiscence. And that's one reason why Eppley didn't take my implant out; there was some bone overgrowth that had developed near the masseter, and he thought he was have trouble reattaching the masseter and that dehiscence was likely to occur as a result.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 1, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> Also @Win200 was this sensation one of the reasons you wanted to change your implant (i.e. was the discomfort enough to drive you to a second surgery?). And the inferior mandible shave you were discussing with Eppley, would this have been a shave of the existing implant or actual bone? Thanks!


No, that's not why. And I wouldn't describe it as "discomfort"; there's just some sensation. The inferior border shave was going to be of the bone itself after the Yaremchuk implant was removed. The planned shave is shown (very roughly) in red below.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 1, 2021)

Here's the design file for my Yaremchuk implant, for reference.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 1, 2021)

And this is the final design file for the Eppley malar/zygos and jaw implant.

Remember:


Eppley was NOT able to place this jaw implant, so what you see in me now is still the Yaremhcuk implant.
The forward projection of the malar/zygos, at the corners, was shaved down to about 2mm of projection in the OR.
Page 3 shows the inferior border shave that Eppley was going to perform on the mandible to accommodate the new implant; this was designed to reduce the vertical drop-down of the jawline.
The Eppley design file has a page that says "existing implant." That is the chin implant I had placed in 2011 and that Yaremchuk removed in 2016. Eppley used the CT scan I had done in 2016 for the Yaremchuk surgery, hence why it shows the old chin implant. Just ignore that section.


----------



## falcolombobby (Jan 14, 2021)

@Win200 thank you for all the thoughtful replies! I was wondering if there were any long-term projections for implant results as we age? Specifically in the cheek area where the muscles are detached there, does it cause premature aging?


----------



## Win200 (Jan 14, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> @Win200 thank you for all the thoughtful replies! I was wondering if there were any long-term projections for implant results as we age? Specifically in the cheek area where the muscles are detached there, does it cause premature aging?


I haven't read/heard anything along these lines. Doesn't mean that it's not out there, but I haven't read it.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 14, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I haven't read/heard anything along these lines. Doesn't mean that it's not out there, but I haven't read it.


are you still planning on having your jaw implant replaced? you're the one who convinced me to also get one as well rather than going through the more risky and invasive surgery of a chin-wing with a genioplasty

another surgeon said that implants at the jaw could wear down the underlying bone over time, what did eppley/yaremchuck say about longevity of their implants?

do you have a scan with the yaremchuck implant?

also sorry for having so many immature people on here who can't get over your sexuality, we aren't all bad


----------



## nastynas (Jan 14, 2021)

@Win200 kind off off topic but i love your detailed answers and approach in this thread man, you seem like a genuinely good kind hearted person willing to help out

no homo


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 14, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> another surgeon said that implants at the jaw could wear down the underlying bone over time, what did eppley/yaremchuck say about longevity of their implants?


i believe there's only 1 study shared by yaremchuk, the study find out here only 2 mm at worst bone resoprtion.

However doctors who do osteotomies mostly really bashing implants, some of them even say "it's evil" to put an implant to the face.
Since it make bone erosions etc.

What do you think ? @RealSurgerymax


----------



## Win200 (Jan 22, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> are you still planning on having your jaw implant replaced? you're the one who convinced me to also get one as well rather than going through the more risky and invasive surgery of a chin-wing with a genioplasty
> 
> another surgeon said that implants at the jaw could wear down the underlying bone over time, what did eppley/yaremchuck say about longevity of their implants?
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll try to replace the jaw. Eppley said it couldn't be done safely and I trust him. I'm going to have him manually shave the chin area to narrow it, which he can do w/o removing and replacing. That was my main area of the concern with the jaw, anyway.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 22, 2021)

T


nastynas said:


> @Win200 kind off off topic but i love your detailed answers and approach in this thread man, you seem like a genuinely good kind hearted person willing to help out
> 
> no homo


Thanks--appreciate it!


----------



## TomWatts10 (Jan 24, 2021)

@Win200 Hey mate - thanks for all the info you've given here, it's extremely helpful and your results are stunning.

If you were to go through getting the jaw and cheek implants again, which surgeon would you choose - Eppley or Yaremchuk? Would love to hear your rationale as well (you've detailed some of it through the thread, but since so many people are faced with this exact decision this might be a great place to summarize everything).


----------



## chasing aesthetics (Jan 24, 2021)

This guy looks uncanny


----------



## Win200 (Jan 25, 2021)

TomWatts10 said:


> @Win200 Hey mate - thanks for all the info you've given here, it's extremely helpful and your results are stunning.
> 
> If you were to go through getting the jaw and cheek implants again, which surgeon would you choose - Eppley or Yaremchuk? Would love to hear your rationale as well (you've detailed some of it through the thread, but since so many people are faced with this exact decision this might be a great place to summarize everything).


Both great surgeons, but I'd go with Eppley. More collaborative, better listener, don't adopt a top-down approach wherein he decides how he thinks you should look and you have to fight to get the design adjusted to fit your preferences. Eppley actually takes notes on your input--no feeling that your feedback is going down the rabbit hole.


----------



## coke (Jan 30, 2021)

This guys a legend and helpful too, the forum needs more like him.


----------



## antiantifa (Jan 30, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> The thing is that he was not recessed before the implant, and had a solid base for it.
> Here you can see that his chin was forward grown, and he only lacked jaw and chin mass/width. Was the perfect candidate for implants.
> 
> View attachment 783531


Low IQ spotted. The chin doesn't differ in width much between men. It's the chin's relative horizontal position that determines how wide it *seems*. Push your chin out and it'll become wider even though the width of your jaw didn't change. 

He looks recessed in his anterior maxilla in that picture. He lacked forward growth of the lower part of his maxilla that would give him a bigger looking chin.


----------



## eeemork911 (Jun 13, 2021)

Win200 said:


> If someone can't handle the comments on this forum, they have bigger problems.
> 
> Yes, it's placed under the masseter. Chewing doesn't feel different, but I can feel an overall difference in my jawline. The Yaremchuk implant was pretty thick/bulky, and I think what I can feel is the tissue stretched over expanded "bone" structure. You can also absolutely feel the intraoral scars. Not just, like, you can feel them with your tongue, but when you speak and otherwise move your cheeks, you can feel a sensation where the scars are. Scar tissue is different and tougher than normal tissue, so there's some resistance as your cheeks move. It's very hard to describe, but no surgeon should ever claim that you'll feel exactly the same as you did prior to having an implant. Slight, but there's a difference.


Interesting can you share how much he charged for the procedure and do you think you can eventually forget that you've had work done in terms of feeling different sensations in your face?


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

Resurrecting this thread. So, I've decided to remove the cheek implants. They're too big in almost every way--lateral projection, forward projection, infraorbital rim augmentation. The ogee curve they form looks, to me, completely unnatural. The tear trough augmentation is a bit convex, which looks puffy, and the entire mid-section of my face is just oversized. It's particularly pronounced when I smile and all my cheek tissue is bunched up on top of the implants. Open to comments, and not sure if I'm doing a remove and replace with a smaller implant, or just a removal. (I'm concerned about cheek sagging with removal due to the capsule around the implants.)

Talking to Eppley on Monday about option. See pics for examples of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Resurrecting this thread. So, I've decided to remove the cheek implants. They're too big in almost every way--lateral projection, forward projection, infraorbital rim augmentation. The ogee curve they form looks, to me, completely unnatural. The tear trough augmentation is a bit convex, which looks puffy, and the entire mid-section of my face is just oversized. It's particularly pronounced when I smile and all my cheek tissue is bunched up on top of the implants. Open to comments, and not sure if I'm doing a remove and replace with a smaller implant, or just a removal. (I'm concerned about cheek sagging with removal due to the capsule around the implants.)
> 
> Talking to Eppley on Monday about option. See pics for examples of what I'm talking about.


you should just start a new thread it will get more traction and help


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Resurrecting this thread. So, I've decided to remove the cheek implants. They're too big in almost every way--lateral projection, forward projection, infraorbital rim augmentation. The ogee curve they form looks, to me, completely unnatural. The tear trough augmentation is a bit convex, which looks puffy, and the entire mid-section of my face is just oversized. It's particularly pronounced when I smile and all my cheek tissue is bunched up on top of the implants. Open to comments, and not sure if I'm doing a remove and replace with a smaller implant, or just a removal. (I'm concerned about cheek sagging with removal due to the capsule around the implants.)
> 
> Talking to Eppley on Monday about option. See pics for examples of what I'm talking about.


You're right, they cheek implants look unnatural, but you did tell Eppley that you wouldn't mind if they were a bit "extra" unnaturally looking, right? That's why you went with the size you chose

do think that shaving them down a bit could be an option, or would you have to remove them entirely and get a smaller implant in?

The thing that would concern me is, that if you remove the cheek implants entirely without putting in a smaller replacement, while keeping the wrap-around jaw implant, your face could look uncanny due to your jaw being way over proportionate compared to your cheek bones.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> do think that shaving them down a bit could be an option or would you have to remove them entirely and get a smaller implant in?
> 
> the thing that would concern me is, that if you remove the cheek implants entirely without putting in a smaller replacement, while keeping the wrap-around jaw implant, your face could look uncanny due to your jaw being way over proportionate compared to your cheek bones.


You know, when I previously had the jaw in w/o the cheeks, I don't think it looked disproportionate. But I'm very open to resizing down to a more conservative cheek implant.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> You know, when I previously had the jaw in w/o the cheeks, I don't think it looked disproportionate. But I'm very open to resizing down to a more conservative cheek implant.


right, i forgot Eppley couldn't remove your old Yaremchuck implant. 

Would you be happy if you just achieved the look you had before getting the cheeks done? I remember you already looked good before and the Eppley cheek implants just pushed it towards a more "plastic" Ken Doll look, if you know what I mean.

And even though i can see where you're coming from, i think the infraorbital rim augmentation is a good improvement compared to your before-pics, the zygomatic projection is what makes it look "fake"


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> right, i forgot Eppley couldn't remove your old Yaremchuck implant.
> 
> Would you be happy if you just achieved the look you had before getting the cheeks done? I remember you already looked good before and the Eppley cheek implants just pushed it towards a more "plastic" Ken Doll look, if you know what I mean.
> 
> And even though i can see where you're coming from, i think the infraorbital rim augmentation is a good improvement compared to your before-pics, the zygomatic projection is what makes it look "fake"


Yeah, if I could just dial it back to pre-cheek implants, I would. The thing I worry about is cheek sagging; now that the cheek tissue has been detached from the bone and a capsule formed between the tissue and bone, you can get sagging with the implant is removed and the smooth sides of the capsule no longer adhere as the tissue and bone once did. So I'm very cautious about straight removal leaving me with sagging tissue. Replacing the implants can fill the capsule and avoid that problem, so the solution might be a drastically dialed-down implant. I'd still get some zygo projection, just not nearly as much.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, if I could just dial it back to pre-cheek implants, I would. The thing I worry about is cheek sagging; now that the cheek tissue has been detached from the bone and a capsule formed between the tissue and bone, you can get sagging with the implant is removed and the smooth sides of the capsule no longer adhere as the tissue and bone once did. So I'm very cautious about straight removal leaving me with sagging tissue. Replacing the implants can fill the capsule and avoid that problem, so the solution might be a drastically dialed-down implant. I'd still get some zygo projection, just not nearly as much.


yeah, actually never mind, you looked way better before and didn't look disproportionate at all 







hope there is something Eppley can do so you don't have saggy or indented tissue once you get it removed/replaced. maybe have to combine it with a thread-lift or fat transfer.

hope everything goes alright, and appreciate it for keeping us updated here


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> yeah, actually never mind, you looked way better before.
> View attachment 1243506
> View attachment 1243509
> 
> ...


Yup, I definitely want to know what he can do to prevent bad removal outcomes. The before just looks SO much more natural, right? I think the implants fundamentally changed how I look, and not in a good way--I look older, for one.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yup, I definitely want to know what he can do to prevent bad removal outcomes. The before just looks SO much more natural, right? I think the implants fundamentally changed how I look, and not in a good way--I look older, for one.


couldn't put my finger on it, but you do look older. 

your face looks broader and more puffy/bloated than before, did you switch up your diet, gain body fat, had some more fillers? could it still be due to some swelling or it might actually just be the stretched skin from the cheek implant, hard to make out


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> couldn't put my finger on it, but you do look older. your face looks broader and more puffy/bloated than before, did you switch up your diet, gain body fat, had some fillers or could it still be due to some swelling? or it might actually just be the stretched skin from the cheek implant


No, it's definitely just added volume from the implants. The zygo projection really does make my face look bloated/puffy. The implants themselves are fairly rounded and not "sharp," so I think that's hurting. My body fat is under 10% right now.


----------



## coke (Aug 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> No, it's definitely just added volume from the implants. The zygo projection really does make my face look bloated/puffy. The implants themselves are fairly rounded and not "sharp," so I think that's hurting. My body fat is under 10% right now.


When are you planning getting this done?
Also if you don’t mind me asking, how many surgeries have you had done? I’m worried about being put to sleep for my first.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Aug 29, 2021)

_Eriicc said:


> They're not always bad. Lip filler, when used conservatively in males, can certainly enhance facial harmony and one's appearance. It takes a skilled injector to be able to treat male lips and preventing them from looking feminised, since male and females have different lip proportions.
> 
> Keep in mind: Although this guy has filled his lips, he has also had a surgical lateral corner lip-lift. You can tell by analysing the corner of his lips - they're permanently up-tilted, which isn't a natural trait and is a key indicator of a lip lift procedure.


Slight up tilted lips is ideal like Sean oprey


----------



## Win200 (Oct 27, 2021)

coke said:


> When are you planning getting this done?
> Also if you don’t mind me asking, how many surgeries have you had done? I’m worried about being put to sleep for my first.


The removal and replacement is on February 10th. I've been under... let's see... six times. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 27, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Slight up tilted lips is ideal like Sean oprey


My upturned lips were due to filler--the guy who said I'd had a corner lift was way off. I dissolved my lip fillers last month and the upturn went away. Looks way better.


----------



## wristcel (Oct 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> My upturned lips were due to filler--the guy who said I'd had a corner lift was way off. I dissolved my lip fillers last month and the upturn went away. Looks way better.


interesting. I have downturned lips that annoy me and make me look angry I think.
I was looking at either some sort of corner lip lift or filler. I'm not trying to look like Kylie Jenner though. But slightly 'rollling'the outer part of my top lift upwards improves it and I imagine that same effect could be got with lip fillers.


----------



## doomguy333 (Oct 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> This is what he looked like 6yrs ago



holyshit. next gen looksmaximg. its like he only went like 3 points but its like the few points that truly changed hes life and made him a higer tier normie capable of exprimenting life to the fullest.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> The removal and replacement is on February 10th. I've been under... let's see... six times. No issues whatsoever.





Win200 said:


> My upturned lips were due to filler--the guy who said I'd had a corner lift was way off. I dissolved my lip fillers last month and the upturn went away. Looks way better.


mirin high efforts.
If only the edges were a bit softer/rounder.


----------



## bl0odyme5s (Oct 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.



very helpful I know who i am going to for my surgery


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 5, 2022)

The jaw implant from Dr. Y was truly great.

OP change the title since it's Dr. Y who did it. If you can't then maybe mods can.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Dec 31, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Gotta have a sense of humor about this shit.









you look better like that


----------

